# In or Out???



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Do you all shoot at an indoor range, outdoor range, or informal outdoor shooting area?? 

What do you prefer???


I shoot at a 'conservation club' formal outdoor range

I'd prefer to have several acres to have my own shooting area so I could do more move/shoot/cover drills.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Do you all shoot at an indoor range, outdoor range, or informal outdoor shooting area??


I shoot at informal outdoor ranges, outdoor formal ranges and several shoot houses.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mostly indoors.

There is an outdoor range I went to for years - but it's about 25 miles North. It used to be $6.50, and now they have upped it to $8.50. On nice weekdays, I like going there - when I am the only person on the whole range. But, I don't get weekdays off very often. And, right now, it is hotter than hades.

Now, I mostly shoot at a nearby indoor range. It is $10, but with the other range increasing their fee... It's worth it since I don't have to pay the gas. It's about 3 miles away. And, it has beloved A/C.

[IMG:27:22:b816a791d1]http://weiweiworld.onestop.net/smiley429.gif[/img:b816a791d1] The best creation in the known universe is air conditioning


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2006)

Hard choice here. I would have to say outdoor ranges because they don't really limit you to the types of guns you can shoot like they do at an indoor range. Also pretty cool in the summertime too because you can be in shorts and no shirt on and get a sun tan while shooting.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When it's over 100 here in the shade, and ya gotta wear hearing protection, ain't no way I'm shooting at an outdoor range. I've done it in years past, but no more


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'm a member of a shooting club that is outdoors. Plus, I use the department range. There is an indoor range close to my house that I use sometimes if the weather is bad or I need to test fire something.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have only shot indoors twice. I dont really like shooting inside. The closest place is over in Portland is the place to shoot and they charge like $20 or more a head and you cannot bring your own ammo. They supply the most expenise ammo you can find saying that it is good for your guns so dont worrya bout bringing ammo. I will feed my guns what I want, and that is why I shoot outdoors. I always shoot down a logging road in a clear area. Nice flat 90x90yard area with a rock pile on one side. Perfect for anything I want to do!

Here are a few pics 


[IMG:400:300:6776feac70]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC06883.jpg[/img:6776feac70]

[IMG:400:300:6776feac70]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC06882.jpg[/img:6776feac70]

[IMG:400:300:6776feac70]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC06881.jpg[/img:6776feac70]

[IMG:400:300:6776feac70]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSC06872.jpg[/img:6776feac70]

[IMG:648:486:6776feac70]http://i29.photobucket.com/albums/c294/-GuNuT-/DSCN0172-1.jpg[/img:6776feac70]


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I shoot at a couple of outdoor ranges. One of them is a gun club range, very informal, and the other we built in my friends back forty. I have only shot indoors a few times in my life, didn't like it. 
[img:780:579:80af354d1f]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v23/hberttmank/100_1151.jpg[/img:80af354d1f]


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Outdoors at "the ranch" (100 acres outside of Mt. Home, Texas). We shoot, eat, hunt, etc. But it's just too hot now (100 + degrees) so we limit our shooting to early morning or late afternoon.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I do both, but mostly outside.

My wife, friends and I typically shoot in a huge wash in the desert about 30 miles outside of Phoenix. The backstop is about 40 feet tall, so it's very safe. Since we're not on an established range, we can pretty much do what we want within the limits of safety. Drawing from the holster, speed reloads, malfunction clearance, dynamic scenarios, box drill, snakes, carbine speed shooting, and other things are usually on the menu. Most established ranges won't let you do this. We also have a clay thrower when the mood to shoot the shotgun strikes.

I shoot at an established outdoor rifle range, Rio Salado, when sighting in hunting rifles, M1 Garand, M4gery, etc.

We do have a great indoor range in our neighborhood. Caswell's not only has about twenty lanes, they also offer very good low-cost training and a FATS-type shoot/no shoot simulator.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I've been stuck indoors the last few years. Next month when I move to Texas I will join a number of outdoor clubs.
Back in the last 70's I had 385 acers of land outside of Tyler Texas. This guy wanted to use it for hay and I said go ahead. After he bailed it he went on a drinking spree and the hey went bad. It took me three days of hard work but I set up the best range using the hay. I'd do anything to have that again.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I've been stuck indoors the last few years. Next month when I move to Texas I will join a number of outdoor clubs.


What part of Texas will you be moving to?


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I shoot indoor at the Bass Pro Shop. It cost $100 per year for family membership and you can go anytime the store is open. Which is every day 9:00am to 10:00pm.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

awall said:


> I shoot indoor at the Bass Pro Shop. It cost $100 per year for family membership and you can go anytime the store is open. Which is every day 9:00am to 10:00pm.


No range at the Bass Pro shop in HOuston, as far as I know. Never knew any of them had a range.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> awall said:
> 
> 
> > I shoot indoor at the Bass Pro Shop. It cost $100 per year for family membership and you can go anytime the store is open. Which is every day 9:00am to 10:00pm.
> ...


The only Bass Pro I have ever been to is the one in Springfield, Mo. which is the home office for Bass Pro. The range here is a 25 yard range with 6 lanes. It is in the lower section of the store so it is all under ground. They also have a 200 yard rifle tube. It is a tube about 4 feet accross and goes out under their parking lot. It sounds real cool when they shoot in it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, maybe its hidden - I'll have to ask next time I get to the one near Houston. Didn't have any idea it might be underground


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

What do you do if you like to lean out your front door and shoot off a few. Is that considered "IN" or "OUTDOORS" :-D 

Am I the only one?    :roll: :wink:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Denny,
 The answer to your first question is.........yes. The answer to your second question is..........no.


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> What do you do if you like to lean out your front door and shoot off a few. Is that considered "IN" or "OUTDOORS" :-D
> 
> Am I the only one?    :roll: :wink:


That would be outdoors, but it sure does make the neighbors mad. At least they don't come around and mess with my stuff.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

DennyCrane said:


> What do you do if you like to lean out your front door and shoot off a few. Is that considered "IN" or "OUTDOORS" :-D
> 
> Am I the only one?    :roll: :wink:


I would love to be able to do that!!! I'm the neighbors would love it!!!!


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

I prefer outdoor shooting........ I find it easier on the ear since the sound signature can dissipate into the air rather than bounce off the walls....


----------

